# Early Stingray Pedals



## 63SuperStingRay (Aug 11, 2015)

Im hoping one of the experts can come thought and post pics of the correct pedals for early rays(63 64). i know there are a few styles from that time, any info on other schwinn pedals of that period whould be cool. i remember a few thing from previous research. i know alot of schwinn pedals were made in germany and and remember seeing some sold as very rare because they were made in usa? like i siad this is kinda a fill in the blanks type thing. thanks guys.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2015)

Post #3 in this thread. These were standard issue and I believe the Super Deluxe models of 65 had the bow pedals.  
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...nd-this-week-8-17-14&highlight=1964+sting+ray


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2015)

Here's a shot of the bows on my Lady.


----------



## 63SuperStingRay (Aug 12, 2015)

is now those in the #3 post are what i have on my rider and what i though was correct, so what are these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1963-1965-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

i keep finding them sold as early ray pedals


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 12, 2015)

*Pretty sure the Ebay link in your post are NOT early ray pedals. They look like 26" lightweight pedals.  Early ray pedals have unusual endcaps.....sort of a bubble with an embossed line through each side.  They also fetch 200 dollar range in excellent or NOS shape.*




63SuperStingRay said:


> is now those in the #3 post are what i have on my rider and what i though was correct, so what are these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1963-1965-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> i keep finding them sold as early ray pedals


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2015)

And there are different sizes.


----------



## 63SuperStingRay (Aug 12, 2015)

yea again i didnt think those were right but there are like 3 or 4 set up right now all being called early stingray pedals. no one on ebay has any idea what they have, present company excluded of course.


interestingly enough i have just discover there are at least 2 different versions of the pedals your talking about. theres a slight difference in the way the end of the rubber blocks are formed. ill post pics tomorrow of what i mean


----------



## 63SuperStingRay (Aug 12, 2015)

and i dont mean diff sizes, i found diff version if the same size blocks


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2015)

All the pedals had slight changes over the years. The Bows started out in the 50's and were used up into the 70's and they went thru at least 5 detail changes. The 64 Sting Ray part # is 6519 and the 65,66 & 67's part # is 6519 A.


----------



## 63SuperStingRay (Aug 12, 2015)

Sweet thanks.


----------

